# Cinco Bayou



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Anybody fknow if there are Bass in Cinco Bayou or Garnier Bayou outside Ft Walton Beach/Shalimar? Saw it on a map and was wondering...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I dont think there would be...its pretty salty. Maybe in the very northern part where the creeks feed into the bayou. I've gone up there before and normally caught reds and specks around the mouths but never venture up any of the creeks.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

There are definately Bass in Garniers Bayou. I have caught Redfish and Largemouth on the same trip near the Creek. I was using a Redfish Magic Spinnerbait in Gold.


----------

